# 10/11 season closings



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

it is raining and depressing here in S NE so to share the misery :

and so it begins - 




hrstrat57 said:


> Things change here fast in the flatlands......
> 
> DATE OF REPORT				Thursday March 10th, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2011)

Spring bumps at Nashoba?


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

This thread is bullshit.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> This thread is bullshit.



x2


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOO!!!  Mods, please lock and delete :wink:

It is still snowing...snowing so hard that barns are collapsing left and right.  The season is NOT over!!!!!!  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2011)

Blasphemy!!  Shoot the messenger I say!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2011)

hammer said:


> Spring bumps at Nashoba?



i was in manchester nh last week for work and was driving home on 495.  i had my shit in the car and almost took exit 32 to try the place out for an hour or so.  I wish i knew about those, would've done it in a heartbeat.

and yeah, gary, what the hell are you thinking with this thread????


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> This thread is bullshit.



No shit


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

The Farkin season ain't over till WE say it is dammit !!!


----------



## dmc (Mar 10, 2011)

Who let Eor in?

"I don't know Winnie...  Looks like the this rain is going to end the season"


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep it up Gary...







My finger is on the button...


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 10, 2011)

This thread is sad but inevitable in mid/late April, but it is March 10th. The best is yet to come! A ban seems appropriate.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Keep it up Gary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:flame: CLICK IT! :evil:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2011)

Spring last year was sweet 60degreed sundays 3 in a row just lightly dressed sun out soft snow bbq nice looking girls not wearing much,that's what great about spring


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry. Gary. You brought it on yourself. This thread is totally unacceptable... :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Sorry. Gary. You brought it on yourself. This thread is totally unacceptable... :lol:



I thought bvibert was funny. THis is pure comedy gold, here. Love it.

Season's not over until you have to clean mud out of your bindings.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Keep it up Gary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Sorry. Gary. You brought it on yourself. This thread is totally unacceptable... :lol:



Classic! :beer:


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Season's not over until you have to clean mud out of your bindings.


Quote of the day!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

first of all, i didn't start this, *hrstrat57*  did with his post, i was simply helping out the greater AZ community by organizing the information for all to read.

2nd the closing of Goo is very sad for me, it kills my hopes of completing the New England Grand Slam of skiing in every state of New England during the same season.

and if it makes you all feel better - after posting (really, reorganizing) that information i headed off to the DMV for my 2nd attempt at registering a car. Only to find i now need to sort out some past due tax issue for my mother-in-law and then i can make a 3rd visit to dmv. - i've done my penance!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 10, 2011)

I gotta slightly defend Gary here. (even though I don't know him)  No where did I see him say he was stopping skiing, just that Yawgoo closed for the season.  It is depressing out, and it looks like our season here (Pocono's and maybe even the Catskills ) is knocking on deaths door a little earlier then usual.  That will not stop me from going north for my fix but it does make it more of a chore.  I will be watching the trail counts and base depths closely.  This coming week might be it down here (about 2 weeks from normal close), a short spring season:-(.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I gotta slightly defend Gary here. (even though I don't know him)



thank you brother!


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow somebody's catching a whole mess of heat.  Unfortunately I have to agree that PA is looking like the season is dead in the next two weeks and my hopes of getting up to VT are dwindling away.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> thank you brother!



I was going to defend you too, until you called my Nords (well, actually your Nords) ugly in the other thread.  Cute kid, though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I gotta slightly defend Gary here. (even though I don't know him)  No where did I see him say he was stopping skiing, just that Yawgoo closed for the season.  It is depressing out, and it looks like our season here (Pocono's and maybe even the Catskills ) is knocking on deaths door a little earlier then usual.  That will not stop me from going north for my fix but it does make it more of a chore.  I will be watching the trail counts and base depths closely.  This coming week might be it down here (about 2 weeks from normal close), a short spring season:-(.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I know all too well that the season is quickly wrapping up down in the lower areas.  I don't need Gary to remind me... 

I get depressed enough as it is this time of year...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't need Gary to remind me...



i'm just doing my civic duty


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 10, 2011)

I get the feeling that this season will be a short one, at least for me. Super busy at work, so it's only 3 weekends left in March and the cover will deteriorate fast.This weekend's rain will put a dent in the snow cover. I am hoping for some late March snows, but that's nothing to count on.
I've always been looking forward to harvesting some nice April corn but this year this may have to be moved into March. The best stuff, as always, will be further up north.

I was thinking (tenatively) about joining the AZ party up at Sugarloaf, but I'm just solo. Anybody needs to fill up their condo ? I'm well behaved and toilet trained


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I get the feeling that this season will be a short one, at least for me. Super busy at work, so it's only 3 weekends left in March and the cover will deteriorate fast.This weekend's rain will put a dent in the snow cover. I am hoping for some late March snows, but that's nothing to count on.
> I've always been looking forward to harvesting some nice April corn but this year this may have to be moved into March. The best stuff, as always, will be further up north.
> 
> I was thinking (tenatively) about joining the AZ party up at Sugarloaf, but I'm just solo. Anybody needs to fill up their condo ? I'm well behaved and toilet trained


 
 in the forecast up here in Vermont!  Maybe 35-40 F on Saturday.  Get up here!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm counting on lift served skiing at Sugarbush in May.  See ya on Steins !


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> I'm counting on lift served skiing at Sugarbush in May.  See ya on Steins !



^^ THIS!  Sunday May 1 is my tentative last day of the season. spring bumps @ the bush would be awesome!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I was thinking (tenatively) about joining the AZ party up at Sugarloaf, but I'm just solo. Anybody needs to fill up their condo ? I'm well behaved and toilet trained



If you're serious post in the Sugarloaf thread in the Trips and Events forum, there may still be people looking for help filling their condo...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=84257


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 10, 2011)

Come on, I still have over a foot of snowpack here in the NH flatlands after a huge rainstorm that was all snow in N. VT.  Over 90" on the ground at Mansfield.
People who base their NNE ski decisions on the weather in SNE are not really doing it right.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

SUV Steve said:


> I was going to defend you too, until you called my Nords (well, actually your Nords) ugly in the other thread.



Steve, your skis look great!


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> People who base their NNE ski decisions on the weather in SNE are not really doing it right.



I did think anyone was doing that. Thanks for enlightening us, but I think most of us are aware there is plenty of skiing to be had. The difference is those of us in the flatlands have to travel further for it soon which for many of us limits the number of times we can get out after mid-late March.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> People who base their NNE ski decisions on the weather in SNE are not really doing it right.


true, but remember most of us are just mindless sheep who just follow the leader.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






on the other hand i've heard from more than 1 VT inn keeper who's said regardless how much snow falls up north their phones ring off the hook when SNE gets snow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2011)

Ski Ward calling it quits today ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2011)

FWIW Nashoba plans on opening tomorrow...


----------



## Morwax (Mar 11, 2011)

LAME thread:roll:


----------



## HD333 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate this thread.

Gunstock is closed for the day today due to weather.  They will be open tomorrow but now it is decision time, to head up tonight or not, that is the question.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2011)

Wachusett surprisingly is open in the rain today. Good for them!


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe we should change the title to "10/11 season closings...not yet"


----------



## Morwax (Mar 11, 2011)

HD333 said:


> I hate this thread.
> 
> Gunstock is closed for the day today due to weather.  They will be open tomorrow but now it is decision time, to head up tonight or not, that is the question.


 Enjoyed the conditions at Gunstock Wednesday  Thursday.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> Maybe we should change the title to "10/11 season closings...not yet"



I'm in a much better mood now.  I just went and checked the Camelback web cam expecting to see total carnage because every model pointed to the Pocono's getting jackpotted with qpf amounts.  It looks like the base survived suprisingly well.  With the forecast this weekend could be spring blowout fun.  

Even better was reading Powderfreaks and Jspin's reports out of Northern Vermont on Americanwx.  Alot of snow in dem hills.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Harvey (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe just a temporary ban until the season actually ends.  If the OP assumes it's imminent he should have no problem with it.

Even if the Kmart was closing for the season tomorrow I'd never want own this thread.   :smile:

Sounds like the Catskills were primo yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 13, 2011)

2knees said:


> i was in manchester nh last week for work and was driving home on 495.  i had my shit in the car and almost took exit 32 to try the place out for an hour or so.  I wish i knew about those, would've done it in a heartbeat.



I've been skiing on those bumps since early feb. They only let those bumps form if there's enuf natural snow. Kind of short and fun. Midweek lift is a bargain. Damn, I would have posted somthing with pics but I misplace the dig camera. 

I heard wachusett has two bump trails, one of the guys over at mogul site said that the bump formation is decent. Thinking about trying them out mon or tues.


----------



## k123 (Mar 13, 2011)

harvey44 said:


> Sounds like the Catskills were primo yesterday afternoon.



The bumps at Belleayre (specifically Onteora from mid down, and belleayre run) were nice and soft after about 1pm.  Anything that hadn't been groomed was frozen solid until then.


----------



## speden (Mar 13, 2011)

jack97 said:


> I heard wachusett has two bump trails, one of the guys over at mogul site said that the bump formation is decent. Thinking about trying them out mon or tues.



I was out there this morning.  There are still bumps on Hitchcock, but the usual run on Tenth has been mowed flat.  Don't know if they are planning to re-seed it or not this season.  A patroller told me they are pushing a lot of snow uphill each night to keep the coverage good, so they may be done with the bumps up there.  He said they're going for April 3rd as a closing date.  Not sure if their base will hold out that long, but it still looked pretty good this morning.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 13, 2011)

I skied Big Bear in the Poconos yesterday and the base was very good so hopefully a couple or few more weeks out of the Poconos.  Mountain Creek will be open this week from 10AM - 7PM on South peak, that's a good thing because I still have 2 days to use on my Triple Play cards.  Looking forward to Tuesday and Thursday there.

Hidden Valley in Jersey closed after 3/6 but it seems they were a little stingy with the snowmaking this year.  I skied there on 3/5 and the base was so thin with bare spots I knew that weekend was it.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 13, 2011)

Kingfield(ME)'s temps will be good all week.  Figure in the ~10F difference from downtown Kingfield to even SL's base and it's still looking pretty good.  NCP day(s) should bring snow to SL(fingers crossed).:smile:


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 13, 2011)

Belleayre had plenty of base left today.  The woods were actually in really good shape and had some of the best snow (firm with a 1/2 inch of fluff on the top but not the deragatory dust on crust type).


----------



## billski (Mar 13, 2011)

I cannot participate in such a morbid discussion.  this is probably one of the most obscene threads this year.  Now excuse me while I go ski.

p.s., the dude above is in denial and refuses help.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2011)

Sugarbush will be selling a spring pass this week for200 dollars so I don't think their planning on closing for months,if I was closer I buy it for sure


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 13, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Sugarbush will be selling a spring pass this week for200 dollars so I don't think their planning on closing for months,if I was closer I buy it for sure



i'm planning to ski the bush May 1st!


----------



## neil (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue Hills is closed for the season.

Sorry to break the bad news to you.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like Granite Gorge in NH is done for the season.  Thunder Ridge in NY too.


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2011)

Nashoba is now closed for the week...may open this weekend but somehow I doubt it.

Still places to go to in Southern NH though.

So far it looks like the usual places are closing up at this point...


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 14, 2011)

Weak closings for NH & NY - the Poconos are still open.  I did Google a couple of places in NC just for fun and they closed last weekend.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is raining and depressing here in S NE so to share the misery :
> and so it begins -


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 15, 2011)

The South Central PA Mountains (Liberty, Rountop and Whitetail) called it quites last weekend.  The last 2 rain event's really melted the snow at Liberty and Whitetail.  Roundtop still had decent coverage on the slopes, but all of the rain really ate away at the base at the bottom of the slopes.  

All 3 mountains had a good year they opened 12/10 and closed 3/12 giving them a solid 3 month season.  That isn't too bad considering we average less than 2 feet of snow.


----------



## halifax (Mar 15, 2011)

Rumor has it that Ski Sundown is closing on Sunday.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue is closing 3/20.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 15, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue is closing 3/20.



Bummer, I was hoping to get one more day there this season.  Oh well.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

halifax said:


> Rumor has it that Ski Sundown is closing on Sunday.



There's been no decision like that made yet.  They could potentially go to the next weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> There's been no decision like that made yet.  They could potentially go to the next weekend.



i heard a guy on the chairlift yesterday say they were shooting for April 3


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i heard a guy on the chairlift yesterday say they were shooting for April 3



That would be ill yo!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i heard a guy on the chairlift yesterday say they were shooting for April 3



That was me... ;-)  so take it for what it was worth....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 16, 2011)

Campgaw is closed, only Mountain Creek is left standing in NJ.


----------



## AMBR (Mar 17, 2011)

Pico closes next weekend. We'll be tailgating in the parking lot.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2011)

Mohawk in CT has announced March 27 is their last day and to celebrate (as they do every year) that day is FREE!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 21, 2011)

Elk was open yesterday, closed this week and may open next weekend (they say it depends on the weather, most everyone i spoke with up there yesterday said it depends on how many walk ups they sold yesterday...i did my part)

looks like they're getting snow up there today, so who knows


----------



## ssusca (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Mohawk in CT has announced March 27 is their last day and to celebrate (as they do every year) that day is FREE!



I've never done the free day at Mohawk.  How crowded does it get?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

ssusca said:


> I've never done the free day at Mohawk.  How crowded does it get?



i was there last year, it was pretty empty. i think i waited at most 30 seconds for a chair.

the weather that day was "eh" on a nice day (as sunday is predicted) you might get a better crowd.

i'd also expect the snow coverage to be a lot better this year.

some pics from last year, you can see the empty chairs
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74628


----------



## halifax (Mar 22, 2011)

From Sundown today:

Hot off the press, we are opening up on Friday at 9:00-10:00 and Sat 8-10 and Sunday 8-5pm. So come out and have one more hurrah.
See you this weekend.
Patty

Patty Dionne
Director of Guest Relations
Ski Sundown, Inc.
126 Ratlum Road
P.O. Box 208
New Hartford, CT 06057
tel 860. 379.7669 ext. 251
fax 860. 379.1853
pdionne@skisundown.com
www.skisundown.com


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like the last weekend to me.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 23, 2011)

spring_mountain_high said:


> Elk was open yesterday, closed this week and may open next weekend (they say it depends on the weather, most everyone i spoke with up there yesterday said it depends on how many walk ups they sold yesterday...i did my part)
> 
> looks like they're getting snow up there today, so who knows



How was Elk?  Most everything open?  Bumps?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 23, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> How was Elk?  Most everything open?  Bumps?



nice, as usual...they do a great job keeping that place in shape...it was firm in the shadows in the early morning, but groomed terrain was soft by 9am, especially where sun was hitting the surface...everything was open except lehigh (winding green, natural snow trail)...all bump trails open(iriquois, tunk, chippewa), but bumps never seemed to soften...i hit iriquois and chippewa, both rock-hard...i could see the surface glistening in the sun on tunk, so i avoided it...there was a hardcore crew of 4-5 guys and gals side-slipping down skier's left of tunk, scraping the tops off all the bumps and into the troughs, trying to get it in shape

wish i could get up there this weekend, but i dont see myself waking up early saturday after a night of 'furrthur' at radio city


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

Berkshire East Closed - another season passed with them on my to-do list without getting it done.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Berkshire East Closed - another season passed with them on my to-do list without getting it done.



 Me too...


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Berkshire East Closed - another season passed with them on my to-do list without getting it done.



It's hard to do it when the bigger places have great conditions.  Consider getting out before xmas or during a blackout period.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Berkshire East Closed - another season passed with them on my to-do list without getting it done.





bvibert said:


> Me too...



I made it there this year and got a good taste of it. Need to hit it mid season sometime though. I surprised they won't go to April 2/3 as there must be enough snow up there.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Berkshire East Closed - another season passed with them on my to-do list without getting it done.


We skied there only once this season and that seemed really the only window where the  Mountain was 100% open.


----------



## john1200c (Mar 28, 2011)

Attitash just announced on their FB page that they will be closing this coming Sunday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

john1200c said:


> Attitash just announced on their FB page that they will be closing this coming Sunday.



i suspect this will be last weekend for a lot of places.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 28, 2011)

Yesterday was the last day for lift served skiing at Mt Ellen and it like it was midwinter.  Blue skys, deep snow and temperatures peaked in the low 20's. 100% open and ridiculous snow depths up top.


----------



## hammer (Mar 28, 2011)

*It's the end of March...*

Pats Peak is done for the season and Crotched's site says they may open up next weekend.

It's a shame but spring activities/sports will begin real soon in the flatlands (if they haven't already).


----------



## HD333 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gunstock closing 4/3.  Cleaned out the loacker this weekend.  They  still have some good snow, with these cold temps a 4/3 closing seems premature.


----------



## hammer (Mar 28, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Gunstock closing 4/3.  Cleaned out the loacker this weekend.  They  still have some good snow, with these cold temps a 4/3 closing seems premature.


I closed out my season there last year at the end of March.  Even after all of the rain they still had decent cover on most of the trails.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 28, 2011)

My  3 regional ski areas all closed  2 of them closed  yesterday -- crapola


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 28, 2011)

AMBR said:


> Pico closes next weekend. We'll be tailgating in the parking lot.



Pico, closed.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> Pico, closed.



crap, never used my DMB voucher


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

Time to break out the paraglider.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 28, 2011)

Or one last run at tuckermans


----------



## Angus (Mar 28, 2011)

so, with Attitash closing and today's pic of the day at Wildcat stating ... "With recent snowfall and unseasonably cold temps all 50 trails remain open for skiing and riding that is sure to last late in to April. " will Attitash season pass holders flock to Wildcat for the remainder of the season...my guess, not.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> It's a shame but spring activities/sports will begin real soon in the flatlands (if they haven't already).



My wife and I were running errands yesterday after work. Saw a kid in his baseball uniform and cleats in one store.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2011)

In the city all my coworkers can't stand the cold weather the only one who's happy try to get them to go to the hills and they don't want to,1 girl I think will next winter


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

Scotty said:


> In the city all my coworkers can't stand the cold weather the only one who's happy try to get them to go to the hills and they don't want to,1 girl I think will next winter



Dude, try it again in English.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

I know Ragged is done this Sunday 4/3.  I'll be up there Saturday to say goodbye to my 'home' mountain for the past 2 seasons.  Bittersweet.  Excited to move on to Gunstock for next season, but I've definitely had a lot of great days at Ragged the past couple of years.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> crap, never used my DMB voucher



Same. :-(

-w


----------



## threecy (Mar 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Berkshire East Closed - another season passed with them on my to-do list without getting it done.



Berkshire East will be reopening for April 2+3.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2011)

threecy said:


> Berkshire East will be reopening for April 2+3.


sweet!


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 30, 2011)

Crazy to hear about closings in VT and NH considering that several mountains in PA are still running lifts.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2011)

skivermont.com posted list of upcoming closings - 


Burke Mountain: April 3
Bolton Valley Resort: April 6
Bromley Mountain Resort: April 10
Mad River Glen: April 10
Magic Mountain April 10 
Mount Snow: April 10
Stratton Mountain Resort: April 10
Okemo MountainResort:  April 17
Smugglers’ Notch Resort: April 17
Stowe Mountain Resort: April 17
Sugarbush Resort: April 25 or beyond  
Jay Peak Resort: end of April, early May
Killington Resort: May 1


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> skivermont.com posted list of upcoming closings -
> 
> 
> Burke Mountain: April 3
> ...



Some of these closings are just obscene considering how much snow they still have and current favorable conditions.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2011)

The date for Magic (4/10) was the anticipated closing date posted at the beginning of the season so it may be the same issue for some of the other mountains listed unless something more recent has been issued by management.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> skivermont.com posted list of upcoming closings -
> 
> Burke Mountain: *April 10*
> Bolton Valley Resort: April 6
> ...



See Burke Update


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2011)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I were running errands yesterday after work. Saw a kid in his baseball uniform and cleats in one store.


Yup its already started by me as well. My boys have been having LAX practice for a couple of weeks already...


----------



## AMBR (Mar 30, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> Crazy to hear about closings in VT and NH considering that several mountains in PA are still running lifts.


Certainly is a bummer. We closed Pico last Sunday and it was fully open with great coverage. You could drag your poles through the snow under the Summit lift. Posted a report of the last day with photos here.


----------



## k123 (Mar 30, 2011)

Belleayre posted this on their site today: "THE SEASON JUST KEEPS ON GOING..... BELLEAYRE WILL BE OPEN UNTIL APRIL 10TH !" 

They definitely have the snow to stay open at least another week or two.  I am hoping they reopen for the weekend of the 16th.


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Berkshire East Closed - another season passed with them on my to-do list without getting it done.



Not so fast.  Word from the Patrol Director is that if the storm hits as scheduled Friday, the lift will be spinning this weekend.  Kitchen will be closed, no ski school, but plenty of snow!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2011)

_"*Squaw* is extending its season through Memorial Day, while *Mammoth*, with a peak elevation exceeding 11,000 feet, might remain open through* Independence Day*."_

Read more: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2011/...cord-sierra-snow-good-news.html#ixzz1I8h8PEYI


----------



## Rob A (Mar 31, 2011)

Belleayre is stating Apr 10 as their tentative last day, but I doubt they close then. I was up there on Monday and they have a TON of snow, with all their natural trails still in great shape.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 31, 2011)

Bolton Valley sent a Thanks for the Season email saying - "December will come much faster than we think". WTF


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

2sons said:


> Bolton Valley sent a Thanks for the Season email saying - "December will come much faster than we think". WTF



the coverage was _horrible _last weekend


----------



## threecy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hado226 said:


> Not so fast.  Word from the Patrol Director is that if the storm hits as scheduled Friday, the lift will be spinning this weekend.  Kitchen will be closed, no ski school, but plenty of snow!



Unless something weird happens, it's a done deal that they'll be open this weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> the coverage was _horrible _last weekend



I'm sure the crowds were too.  My visit there 3/20 was awesome and since it's just the wifes cup of tea I will be back there probably next year.   Fun place.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I'm sure the crowds were too.



it is just sad that the closings are "business related" rather than lack of adequate conditions.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is just sad that the closings are "business related" rather than lack of adequate conditions.



Yup, gotta blame all of those few time a year skier/rider people who you're seeing these days standing by the side of little league fields, soccer fields, lacrosse fields, out riding their bikes and out on the golf course instead of heading North to slide on some of the best conditions of the year right now :smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is just sad that the closings are "business related" rather than lack of adequate conditions.



True BUT  the bottom line is king when you're running the joint


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> True BUT  the bottom line is king when you're running the joint



Very true words their Warp!  And words I never fully appreciated until I became the person signing the checks in a business


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2011)

It costs a lot of money to spin a lift for just a handful of people. And that handful is usually made up of season passholders. Their pass money was spent back in December; making snow. 

It stinks, but I've been there on those amazing bluebird days with temps in the 60's....and no one else is there. Makes me laugh a little bit because people will be out skiing when it's, mobbed, cloudy and the windchill is -20F.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> It costs a lot of money to spin a lift for just a handful of people. And that handful is usually made up of season passholders. .



Which leads me to my next rant.Cannon was talking about a 4/10 closing,although I'm hearing rumblings of 4/17.Lets hope so as it was fantastic Yesterday.Back to the rant.I know its the first year with it's new lift at Mittersill but to watch that lift spin endlessly with nobody on it seems wastefull when were looking at the bottom line as a reason to close early.Yes there is plenty of coverage still on Mittersill but you have to wonder if this makes sense.In most average years that lift would already have been shut down by now.I can see if they only ran it weekends this late while the snow lasts but to watch it run totally empty makes me scratch my head.I don't think  I saw 4 chairs loaded yesterday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> True BUT  the bottom line is king when you're running the joint


no doubt.




Glenn said:


> It costs a lot of money to spin a lift for just a handful of people. And that handful is usually made up of season passholders.


it just sparks the old/ongoing debate on what they owe their season ticket holders.



> Their pass money was spent back in December; making snow.


not this year.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it just sparks the old/ongoing debate on what they owe their season ticket holders.
> 
> 
> .



And in this day and age where a full priced, full season pass more often than not has a break even point in the 10-15 day range, is it unreasonable for a ski area owner/GM to asume that come mid-april their passholders haven't reached the break even point (random, isolated injuries excluded??) as they're deciding should they stay open or close down operations for the season??

I'm all for skiing until the last bit of snow melts, but in reality, if those last few days are mainly filled with passholders, the mountain is likely looking at an operational loss, and frankly I'd rather that cash be put towards future capital improvements than for covering a few extra days of operational loss.

Having a FEW ski areas open until the last of the snow melts out can work out financially for sure, but having lots of ski areas open until melt out just spreads that already decreased late season pool of skiers/riders and makes it less financially enticing for those that decide to go late into the season, and that's not good for anybody


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup, gotta blame all of those few time a year skier/rider people who you're seeing these days out on the golf course instead of heading North to slide on some of the best conditions of the year right now



This is my first true season sking and I have to say I keep trying to avoid the golf subject because i'm 100% focused on skiing at this point.  Shame that everywhere near me is closing shop and I can't convince any of my friends to hit up VT with me.  Too far for a day trip unfortunately.  Be hitting Camelback and Big Boulder this weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> This is my first true season sking and I have to say I keep trying to avoid the golf subject because i'm 100% focused on skiing at this point.  Shame that everywhere near me is closing shop and I can't convince any of my friends to hit up VT with me.  Too far for a day trip unfortunately.  Be hitting Camelback and Big Boulder this weekend.



The "non snow" sports cravings are tough to ignore for so many, especially since they haven't done them for MONTHS.  Throw in the fact also that in true spring conditions, the average skier/rider doesn't enjoy the wet, mushy snow as much as say a mid winter machine groomed manmade snow surface, and it's not all that tough to see why so many people would rather not add on a few more late season days on the hill (a place they've been going for the last 3 -4 months) verses getting back into a sport that they could very well equally enjoy that they haven't done in a while.  It's such a catch 22 since so many of the same peolple will be eagerly awaiting 1st turns in Nov/Dec when the conditions aren't anywhere near as good as they are now


----------



## HD333 (Mar 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> it's not all that tough to see why so many people would rather not add on a few more late season days on the hill (a place they've been going for the last 3 -4 months) verses getting back into a sport that they could very well equally enjoy that they haven't done in a while.  It's such a catch 22 since so many of the same peolple will be eagerly awaiting 1st turns in Nov/Dec when the conditions aren't anywhere near as good as they are now



This is my wife, she loves skiing and all the fun that comes with it but she point blank has told me she is done for the season.  I guess being away every weekend after New Years can grow old on some people.

Not me.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And in this day and age where a full priced, full season pass more often than not has a break even point in the 10-15 day range, is it unreasonable for a ski area owner/GM to asume that come mid-april their passholders haven't reached the break even point (random, isolated injuries excluded??) as they're deciding should they stay open or close down operations for the season??



if we had a crappy winter and shitty spring with lots of rain and places were closing earlier than expected siting "poor conditions due to weather beyond our control" i don't think they'd be giving back refunds


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The "non snow" sports cravings are tough to ignore for so many, especially since they haven't done them for MONTHS.  Throw in the fact also that in true spring conditions, the average skier/rider doesn't enjoy the wet, mushy snow as much as say a mid winter machine groomed manmade snow surface, and it's not all that tough to see why so many people would rather not add on a few more late season days on the hill (a place they've been going for the last 3 -4 months) verses getting back into a sport that they could very well equally enjoy that they haven't done in a while.  It's such a catch 22 since so many of the same peolple will be eagerly awaiting 1st turns in Nov/Dec when the conditions aren't anywhere near as good as they are now



I find it amusing that the local golf course has an a big opening April 1 sign up ...


----------



## ski stef (Mar 31, 2011)

Killington email offering $69 lift ticket on friday. Bring on the snow!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 31, 2011)

HD333 said:


> This is my wife, she loves skiing and all the fun that comes with it but she point blank has told me she is done for the season.  I guess being away every weekend after New Years can grow old on some people.
> 
> Not me.



Kinda of in the same situation.  Wife and daughter could have no problem with putting away the skis for the year, he says as we pack for Utah. (They'll be into that) She does have a point that some (well alot) things get negleted during the ski season.  My son would go year round (and may go to Hood this summer).  For me the ideal season is/would be Nov 15-April 15.  Beyond that I do enjoy the warm weather and the boat and other activities.  I should mention that boat season usually runs May 15-approx Oct 15 so it works out well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> if we had a crappy winter and shitty spring with lots of rain and places were closing earlier than expected siting "poor conditions due to weather beyond our control" i don't think they'd be giving back refunds



So then if mother nature + demand allowed for an opening 3 weeks earlier than usual and a closing 3 weeks later than usual with just bluebird days and 6-12" snowfalls every night, could a ski area charge extra??

If you're buying a pass, it's pretty much a given that what mother nature does is beyond the ski areas control and that over the course of the season you'll have some great weather days and some cr@ppy weather days.  But pretty much most passholders when they buy their pass knows what to typically expect season lenth wise.

Me for example at Mount Snow,  I pretty much figure that I'll be skiing from Thanksgiving to the 2nd weekend of April/Easter (depending on when Easter is that season), no matter how much/little snow may be left on the hill


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Killington email offering $69 lift ticket on friday. Bring on the snow!


That is the walk up price for a paper ticket.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 1, 2011)

Add Sundown to the list ....It was a great season!!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Add Sundown to the list ....It was a great season!!
> 
> Steveo



Boo!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

I uploaded a new smilie just for this.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


> So then if mother nature + demand allowed for an opening 3 weeks earlier than usual and a closing 3 weeks later than usual with just bluebird days and 6-12" snowfalls every night, could a ski area charge extra??



if my pass said valid 12/15 - March 30 and they stated that an early opening or closing would require the purchase of a day ticket i'd be OK with that.  as it stands today it is basically "conditions permitting"  but if "conditions" are great and they are still closing i'm a bit miffed.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Add Sundown to the list ....It was a great season!!
> 
> Steveo





bvibert said:


> Boo!!



don't believe it, lame attempt @ April Fool's day joke. See you guys there on Sunday!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> don't believe it, lame attempt @ April Fool's day joke. See you guys there on Sunday!



See you there, if they aren't open we can start a riot.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> don't believe it, lame attempt @ April Fool's day joke. See you guys there on Sunday!





o3jeff said:


> See you there, if they aren't open we can start a riot.



I seriously hope you're right...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I seriously hope you're right...



You'll be bumping chairs, won't you?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You'll be bumping chairs, won't you?



I might be passed out in a ditch instead...


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 1, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Add Sundown to the list ....It was a great season!!
> 
> Steveo



confirmed.  see you in vt everybody


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> See you there, if they aren't open we can start a riot.



with who?   We're going skiing


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I might be passed out in a ditch instead...



"like" button


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> confirmed.  see you in vt everybody



Canceled my VT plans for this weekend in anticipation of Gunny bumps...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2011)

lol, all that lead up on facebook and then BAM, pull the rug out from under ya.  Glad i knew i wasnt gonna be there either way.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Kinda of in the same situation.  Wife and daughter could have no problem with putting away the skis for the year, he says as we pack for Utah. (They'll be into that) She does have a point that some (well alot) things get negleted during the ski season.  My son would go year round (and may go to Hood this summer).  For me the ideal season is/would be Nov 15-April 15.  Beyond that I do enjoy the warm weather and the boat and other activities.  I should mention that boat season usually runs May 15-approx Oct 15 so it works out well.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Spring ans the end of fall are tough times for me. I love to ski and hate when that is ending but then soon enough I'm on the golf course and on the boat so its better and then at the end of fall I ahte giving up the boat and golf but then I'm on the mountain so its better lol.  I do wish that I had more flexibility for skiing in April but the kids LAX schedule makes it tough to head north and I am a coach on my younger son's team.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> lol, all that lead up on facebook and then BAM, pull the rug out from under ya.  Glad i knew i wasnt gonna be there either way.



good luck this weekend Pat.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> good luck this weekend Pat.



x2


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Canceled my VT plans for this weekend in anticipation of Gunny bumps...



Maybe they will offer snowcat serviced skiing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

> Spring ans the end of fall are tough times for me. I love to ski and hate when that is ending but then soon enough I'm on the golf course and on the boat so its better and then at the end of fall I ahte giving up the boat and golf but then I'm on the mountain so its better lol. I do wish that I had more flexibility for skiing in April but the kids LAX schedule makes it tough to head north and I am a coach on my younger son's team.



that's the wonder of new england. I want to get back on my paraglider this summer, it's my "other, other, other, other" outdoor hobby 



That's not me taking off, it was a guy i was flying with that day. I've always wanted to go to the ski resorts paragliding but it's been difficult to get them to agree to let you fly in the summer (liability). Maybe I can talk to them again now


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Maybe I can talk to them again now



I remember watching hang gliders take off from Sugarloaf when I was a kid. But that was the 70s and when the gondola was still there.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> that's the wonder of new england. I want to get back on my paraglider this summer, it's my "other, other, other, other" outdoor hobby
> 
> 
> 
> That's not me taking off, it was a guy i was flying with that day. I've always wanted to go to the ski resorts paragliding but it's been difficult to get them to agree to let you fly in the summer (liability). Maybe I can talk to them again now





wa-loaf said:


> I remember watching hang gliders take off from Sugarloaf when I was a kid. But that was the 70s and when the gondola was still there.



Sundown used to do hang gliding way back in the day... until someone 'landed' on top of the lodge... From what I've heard anyway...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

k123 said:


> Belleayre posted this on their site today: "THE SEASON JUST KEEPS ON GOING..... BELLEAYRE WILL BE OPEN UNTIL APRIL 10TH !"
> 
> They definitely have the snow to stay open at least another week or two.  I am hoping they reopen for the weekend of the 16th.



I hope so.



Glenn said:


> It stinks, but I've been there on those amazing bluebird days with temps in the 60's....and no one else is there. Makes me laugh a little bit because people will be out skiing when it's, mobbed, cloudy and the windchill is -20F.


Kinda silly when you think about it huh?


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> good luck this weekend Pat.



x3


----------



## RSTuthill (Apr 1, 2011)

Boy, the season ended with a whimper for Sundown. No celebratory last day, no music, no parties, no retro get-ups, no bare skin, and no bare spots in the snow ... at all. Just 100% coverage, sunny and windy midwinter conditions, and a slightly better than break-even crowd. 

And no one skiing bumps (although I am OK with how they split Gunny this year).

I can't believe they aren't going to open on Sunday, at least. They could not have lost any snow during the week.  Oh well, Berkshire East will be open.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> (although I am OK with how they split Gunny this year).



Seemed to work out well. :beer:


----------



## planb420 (Apr 1, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> Boy, the season ended with a whimper for Sundown. No celebratory last day, no music, no parties, no retro get-ups, no bare skin, and no bare spots in the snow ... at all. Just 100% coverage, sunny and windy midwinter conditions, and a slightly better than break-even crowd.
> 
> And no one skiing bumps (although I am OK with how they split Gunny this year).
> 
> I can't believe they aren't going to open on Sunday, at least. They could not have lost any snow during the week.  Oh well, Berkshire East will be open.



:uzi::flame:THESE PICTURES WERE TAKEN TODAY 4-1 AS OF 2PM:uke::flame::uzi:






:evil::evil::evil:




:evil::evil::evil:




:flame::uzi::flame::uzi::evil:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

No hiking for bumps eh?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

planb420 said:


> :uzi::flame:THESE PICTURES WERE TAKEN TODAY 4-1 AS OF 2PM:uke::flame::uzi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like they tried to push some snow to the base but it just was not enough.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 1, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like they tried to push some snow to the base but it just was not enough.



Ehhh...looked like enough to me in person...uke:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> No hiking for bumps eh?



Not sure why they mowed the bumps down.  I wonder if it was just to keep crazies like me from hiking for them?? :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not sure why they mowed the bumps down. I wonder if it was just to keep crazies like me from hiking for them?? :lol:


 
Don't laugh.  Some places do that.  What is their policy for hiking?  Don't ask, don't tell?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not sure why they mowed the bumps down.  I wonder if it was just to keep crazies like me from hiking for them?? :lol:





thetrailboss said:


> Don't laugh.  Some places do that.



last year they just let it melt away.  i think they are just trying to be cruel this year.


----------



## Stache (Apr 1, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Farkin season ain't over till WE say it is dammit !!!



"Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?"


----------



## planb420 (Apr 2, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Don't laugh.  Some places do that.  What is their policy for hiking?  Don't ask, don't tell?



This is where I WILL be getting in trouble, as I have heard there is :flame:NO HIKING OF ANY KIND...my thought are FUCK THAT...what no hiking rule?

I WILL be hiking the remains and I WILL be doing it soon....catch me if ya can (someone lives close enough to make a beeline through the woods to their house LOL:-o

Its not like I'm gonna be bringing a few carloads there to poach with me so who care if I assume ALL risk anyway??????:roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Stache said:


> "Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?"



Bluto lives!!!   "7 yrs of college wasted"  -- luv that flick


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

That's crazy. It's almost tormenting to see them just plow the snow down the hill. 

By the way I haven't skid Sundown since I was in high school ... it's cool to see those pics I totally remember all those trails. Lots of good times there.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 2, 2011)

Cannon is not closing 4/10. Just read their website, extend to 4/17.


----------

